# floods/tornado



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

all sounds a bit grim in the costa del sol - altho some areas seem ok so far, others are pretty desperate

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> all sounds a bit grim in the costa del sol - altho some areas seem ok so far, others are pretty desperate
> 
> Jo xxx


the red alert for Málaga has just been lifted a while ago - been downgraded to yellow alert

Almería is still on red alert & others still on orange alert

up my way we are on orange alert until midnight - & the sky looks as if it's about to dump on us again - it's tried a couple of times so far today without much success - we had a bit of rain last night & for a couple of hours yesterday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the red alert for Málaga has just been lifted a while ago - been downgraded to yellow alert
> 
> Almería is still on red alert & others still on orange alert
> 
> up my way we are on orange alert until midnight - & the sky looks as if it's about to dump on us again - it's tried a couple of times so far today without much success - we had a bit of rain last night & for a couple of hours yesterday


 Some of the photos of the Malaga region look horrendous, theres a tornado off the coast of Marbella and apparently a woman has been killed in Alora (?). Yet friends of mine near Benalmadena can see nothing and say its blue skies????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Some of the photos of the Malaga region look horrendous, theres a tornado off the coast of Marbella and apparently a woman has been killed in Alora (?). Yet friends of mine near Benalmadena can see nothing and say its blue skies????
> 
> Jo xxx


I saw reports of the floods down that way on the news this morning


we get tornadoes off the coast here every autumn/winter - the rarely hit land

it's quite a fast moving storm I think, so that explains the blue skies in Benalmádena - & it's heading my way!!

have a look at this


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

It has been bucketing down here for 36 hours. This is the first time in seven and a half years that I could not take the dogs out. Funny thing is that I take them to the courtyard to show them the rain and they immediately dash to the front door no doubt thinking that it isn't raining on that side. How wrong they are.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Send some down here, I have only a few inches of water in the Aljibe, it can hold over 14 foot.

Fortunately I have another.


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

It's fine here in Marbella now. It rained most of today and I know some of the schools closed but the one I work at in the centre didnt so there must not have been any threat to where we are.


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

*Floods*

....i am sorry to read of the flash floods in Malaga, Almeria and Murcia areas.

BBC News - Spain floods: Seven die in Malaga, Murcia and Almeria

.....I see that the floods hit the town of Alora, a town that i have recently been researching as a possible retirement location. I would like to make contact with anyone from this forum who may be living there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I said tornadoes _rarely _hit land here - one did yesterday though - that used to be a ferris wheel

Gandia is a bit north of me - we managed to completely escape this time, except for a little rain

Un tornado y las lluvias en Gandia causan doce heridos. Las Provincias


----------



## postmanpat (Mar 27, 2012)

jojo said:


> all sounds a bit grim in the costa del sol - altho some areas seem ok so far, others are pretty desperate
> 
> Jo xxx


I will probably be moving into the malaga area in the next couple of months with my partner whom already has a job to go to. reading the posts however I must say I am getting rather depressed at the prospect ! no work - (for me), sleeping in the streets , fighting in the supermarkets and now awful weather . Is it really that bad ? I was looking to start a business up to get around the employment issue, or shall I just pursuade my lady to stay with me in the UK! 

Joe


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Minute long Tornado in Gandia last night. 
Wind, rain, trees uprooted, ferris wheel and coaster at the fair collapsed, fair tents and stalls destroyed - 50 injured and 15 seriously.

I am a few kms away from this and the winds for a minute were very strong where I am, so gawd knows what it was like there.

Un tornado y las lluvias en Gandia causan doce heridos. Las Provincias


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> Minute long Tornado in Gandia last night.
> Wind, rain, trees uprooted, ferris wheel and coaster at the fair collapsed, fair tents and stalls destroyed - 50 injured and 15 seriously.
> 
> I am a few kms away from this and the winds for a minute were very strong where I am, so gawd knows what it was like there.
> ...


ha! just beat you to it - I posted it a few mins ago!

it's absolutely awful what the weather can do - we seem to have totally escaped this time - apparently Jávea is the only town between Calpe & Denia which didn't get a real soaking (or more) yesterday, according to our local weather guy


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

This is my first posting on this forum and was prompted to because I was so sad to hear about the flash flooding in Malaga. Similar to another poster, I have been researching Archidona as a possible location for my retirement. From what I've been able to gather, the town itself is OK, but a man living on his own near the river is missing :-(
If anyone on this forum lives in or near Archidona, I would really like to hear from them. 
I do hope everyone manages to stay safe.

Sue


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have had landslides, mudslides and rock falls, hail and torrential rain. I believe 7 people have been killed. This weather is the tail of what UK has been having and covers most of Spain although the bad stuff is down here in Malaga and Murcia provences. JoJo we have friends in Benalmadena who have been flooded out so it is a bit difficult to see how your friends saw nothing. Maybe they slept through it?? We had a bit of blue sky yesterday evening but the rain has returned this morning. All schools here were closed yesterday or were closed early. The Frigiliana to Torrox road was unpassable yesterday afternoon. Our brand new gas boiler packed up and we ran out of gas. But a wonderful gas engineer came out and got it going again after I spen a hairy couple of hours trying to find a way down to the coast for gas. Our pool has flooded over and I can't get out atm to drain it. BUT it is rain and boy did we need some.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Floods inland of Alicante Monforte del cid, .. my daughters swimming pool over flowed, drive way impassable streets in the town had running white water.. I have a little home video just trying to work out how to post it 


Maiden


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Still chucking it down. Hasn't let up all morning. Checked out web cams along the CDS and it seems nobody has escaped it....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Navas said:


> This is my first posting on this forum and was prompted to because I was so sad to hear about the flash flooding in Malaga. Similar to another poster, I have been researching Archidona as a possible location for my retirement. From what I've been able to gather, the town itself is OK, but a man living on his own near the river is missing :-(
> If anyone on this forum lives in or near Archidona, I would really like to hear from them.
> I do hope everyone manages to stay safe.
> 
> Sue



Hiya, I dont think we have anyone who lives in Archidona, I had to look it up on google to see where it was lol!! We have a couple who live near Nerja which seems to be the closest!

Jo xxx


----------



## Ogee (Sep 29, 2012)

postmanpat said:


> I will probably be moving into the malaga area in the next couple of months with my partner whom already has a job to go to. reading the posts however I must say I am getting rather depressed at the prospect ! no work - (for me), sleeping in the streets , fighting in the supermarkets and now awful weather . Is it really that bad ? I was looking to start a business up to get around the employment issue, or shall I just pursuade my lady to stay with me in the UK!
> 
> Joe


Depends where you go. In Marbella everything looks fine (for now). Even the storm missed us. 🌞


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Nerja town centre was flooded yesterday with water rushing down some of the main streets towards the sea.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response Jo. For now I've emailed the B&B in Archidona where we'll be staying at the end of next month to find out how things are there.

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Inundaciones en Andalucía, Murcia y Valencia | Fotogalería | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Navas said:


> Thanks for the quick response Jo. For now I've emailed the B&B in Archidona where we'll be staying at the end of next month to find out how things are there.
> 
> Sue


 Good luck, let us know how you get on

jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This was taken in Marbella yesterday - or was supposed to have been, looks vaguely photoshopped to me, although quite a few people are posting as real on fb.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

thrax said:


> We have had landslides, mudslides and rock falls, hail and torrential rain. I believe 7 people have been killed. This weather is the tail of what UK has been having and covers most of Spain although the bad stuff is down here in Malaga and Murcia provences. JoJo we have friends in Benalmadena who have been flooded out so it is a bit difficult to see how your friends saw nothing. Maybe they slept through it?? We had a bit of blue sky yesterday evening but the rain has returned this morning. All schools here were closed yesterday or were closed early. The Frigiliana to Torrox road was unpassable yesterday afternoon. Our brand new gas boiler packed up and we ran out of gas. But a wonderful gas engineer came out and got it going again after I spen a hairy couple of hours trying to find a way down to the coast for gas. Our pool has flooded over and I can't get out atm to drain it. BUT it is rain and boy did we need some.


What's with all the drama, Its fine here so thats what matters.... ha ha ha

but seriously, so sorry to see so many affected by the weather, but hilarious to hear the drama from others, all this talk of hurricanes, tornado's, tsunamis etc. first of all hurricanes do not just suddenly appear, tornados do not travel for hundreds of miles(especially here) Tsunamis are not caused by rain....

Trax the rain in Spain has absolutely nothing to do with the weather in Britain, its a totally different weather system, your Gas boiler has nothing to do with the weather, and swimming pools are normally full of water


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

thrax said:


> This was taken in Marbella yesterday - or was supposed to have been, looks vaguely photoshopped to me, although quite a few people are posting as real on fb.


That was actually taken in Austrailia a couple of days ago. There were some mini tornado's at sea off Marbella yesterday. But that is not unusual according to some fisherman friends of mine. They rarely hit land though.

I originally put that photo from the daily mail on facebook yesterday and within a few hours it was shared by over a 100 people and transfered from Austrailia to Marbella. Heart FM posted it with the caption saying that I had taken the photo, Suddenly it was going viral. 

sorry end of rant... point is this photo is not Marbella


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mayotom said:


> That was actually taken in Austrailia a couple of days ago. There were some mini tornado's at sea off Marbella yesterday. But that is not unusual according to some fisherman friends of mine. They rarely hit land though.
> 
> I originally put that photo from the daily mail on facebook yesterday and within a few hours it was shared by over a 100 people and transfered from Austrailia to Marbella. Heart FM posted it with the caption saying that I had taken the photo, Suddenly it was going viral.
> 
> sorry end of rant... point is this photo is not Marbella



We are half-way between Marbella and Estepona, on the coast.
We've had a couple of days of heavy rain, nothing more dramatic than that, luckily.

As I spent the past few weeks moaning about the state of our lawns and the lack of rain to assist our irrigation, it ill behoves me to complain about excessive rainfall.

The Daily Mail has obsessions......immigrants ripping off the soc.sec., animals treated cruelly, prurient sex non-stories, anything involving lesbians and 'bad things' connected with Spain, such as immigrants flooding back to the UK, houses being demolished, the possible return to the peseta and now hurricanes, tsunamis, earthquakes ....you get the picture.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> The Daily Mail has obsessions......immigrants ripping off the soc.sec., animals treated cruelly, prurient sex non-stories, anything involving lesbians and 'bad things' connected with Spain, such as immigrants flooding back to the UK, houses being demolished, the possible return to the peseta and now hurricanes, tsunamis, earthquakes ....you get the picture.


ha ha perfect summary of the Daily FAIL. 

I was down your way last night at Tikitano for a wedding. great night but getting home in the Rain was a pain


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Ahh, but my swimming pool was at its correct level 8cms from the top and it filled in just under the hour. Thanks for the info of where that pic came from although I still suspect it might be photoshopped, wouldn't put that past the Daily Snail. But 7 deaths from the rain is not funny.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mayotom said:


> ha ha perfect summary of the Daily FAIL.
> 
> I was down your way last night at Tikitano for a wedding. great night but getting home in the Rain was a pain


Great night and early morning, methinks

I went to sleep at 12.30, no rain but when I woke at 07.45 it was chucking it down....

Lack of lighting on the A7 between Estepona and Marbella make driving at any time in the dark a pain, with the added complication of rain it must have been horrendous.

The sooner that dispute gets sorted out the better


----------



## RosalindLevine (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi guys. I work for Daybreak and was wondering how things are there now? We're thinking about sending a reporter but not sure if the rain/floods are clearing up or not.

What's the latest?

Roz.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Ahh, but my swimming pool was at its correct level 8cms from the top and it filled in just under the hour. Thanks for the info of where that pic came from although I still suspect it might be photoshopped, wouldn't put that past the Daily Snail. But 7 deaths from the rain is not funny.


 I'll never forget the rain when we were in Spain. Our swimming pool overflowed, altho that was the least of our worries. The dry river bed outside of our drive flooded and we couldnt pass it - even if the mechanics of our electric gate hadnt also flooded! Our boiler outside also broke due to water logging, we ran out of gas anyway. We couldnt get out of our house for several days at a time - we couldnt even walk thru the torrential river outside. Sadly, we couldnt get our poorly dog to the vets and he died. The electricity was patchy and we ran out of food!!!

Grim times

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Navas said:


> This is my first posting on this forum and was prompted to because I was so sad to hear about the flash flooding in Malaga. Similar to another poster, I have been researching Archidona as a possible location for my retirement. From what I've been able to gather, the town itself is OK, but a man living on his own near the river is missing :-(
> If anyone on this forum lives in or near Archidona, I would really like to hear from them.
> I do hope everyone manages to stay safe.
> 
> Sue


Archidona.Live about 3/4 of an hour from Archidona.A really nice hill top village.Typical Spanish.Ten to fifteen minutes to Antequera and roughly five minutes from the main motorway for Granada.Very small expat community.The only one down side for me is it is too hilly and quite a few of the houses have no garages so parking outside a home can be a nightmare and carting shopping or anything else up hills can be a nightmare unless you are very young and fit.No disrespest intended..Hope everybody on this forum is safe and well and minimal damage with the rain.Just looked at the ten day forecast and next week back to some sort of normality.Just a thought have a look at Villanueva Del Trabuco.Not too far from Archidona but nowhere near as hilly.Stay safe people,can't rain all the time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The rain has stopped but now we have a seriously dense sea mist which has just rolled up the valley and now we can't even see the end of the terrace. But it will be sunny tomorrow!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Should I bother boarding the plane that arrives on the 3rd of October? Will there be anything left lol


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I saw reports of the floods down that way on the news this morning
> 
> 
> we get tornadoes off the coast here every autumn/winter - the rarely hit land
> ...


The Spanish floods were on the news this morning in the U.K.
I hope everybody on here is safe and well.


----------



## RosalindLevine (Sep 1, 2012)

Where are the worst hit areas?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

RosalindLevine said:


> Hi guys. I work for Daybreak and was wondering how things are there now? We're thinking about sending a reporter but not sure if the rain/floods are clearing up or not.
> 
> What's the latest?
> 
> Roz.


Roz the sunshine will return tomorrow, so I don't really think its worth it, floods tend to clear away quiet quickly here

worst areas seem to be Alora and Villanueva del rossario


----------



## RosalindLevine (Sep 1, 2012)

Ah OK thanks. Will keep an eye on things and see how it goes. Hope you're all well and not too drenched. Not really what you left the UK for!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

posted yesterday on Youtube, dunno where abouts it is though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RosalindLevine said:


> Ah OK thanks. Will keep an eye on things and see how it goes. Hope you're all well and not too drenched. Not really what you left the UK for!


it passed my town by completely this time - but after the 2007 floods here on the national fiesta day Fri 12th October, the kids were riding their bikes to school on the following Monday

it took a bit longer to pump out all the underground garages, but most businesses were open as usual on the 13th

obviously those whose homes had been flooded out had quite a clean up, but the streets were passable on the Saturday


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Should I bother boarding the plane that arrives on the 3rd of October? Will there be anything left lol



Maybe i'll get there just in time to see the plagues of Locusts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Maybe i'll get there just in time to see the plagues of Locusts


there are plagues of cockroaches .............


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sun shining here but ominous clouds gathering....


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Devastating floods in Vera, Almeria. Although there has been very little rain today, it will take a long time before things are sorted around here.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Soulboy, for your thoughts on Archidona! Hills can be both a blessing and a curse. I just heard that because Archidona_ is_ on a hill, it hasn't done too badly these past couple of days. On the other hand, I've seen some dreadful pictures of devastation at Villanueva del Trabuco - can't post a link as I haven't posted enough messages on this forum yet, apparently...

Sue


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

this was Villenueva del Rosario yesterday (similar area to Trabuco)

British Tourists And Expats Caught Up In Flash Floods In Spain That Have Killed Eight (PICTURES)

We had to take 2 dogs home there as our clients couldn't get out of their road to get to us in their car 

It seems to me it really depends on your locality and how your area is maintained as to how bad it is - Malaga province itself has been hit badly in some and hardly touched in other areas

We are lucky where we are - high up and on the top side of a mountain so it all just washes away luckily (but not us!)


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> there are plagues of cockroaches .............


you need to clean your house more....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> you need to clean your house more....


bug off 

I wasn't talking about IN the house - although there _was _one huge one which took up residence in the downstairs bathroom - finally despatched by my daughter the other day 

we do see tons around the communal garden though, & one day earlier in the year the workmen put cockroach poison down the drains in the street & forgot to cap them again - within a few minutes the streets were covered, as was the terrace of my favourite bar 

the poison was already taking effect though, and they all died very quickly


----------



## Haddocksrock (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi,
This site seems to be the only place where sensible news on the floods is available.
I wondered if anybody could up date us on the situation at present?
We are due to fly into Malaga tomorrow night and then travel down to Benalmadena for a weeks holiday.
Any ideas on the state of the roads between the two places? And how Benalmadena faired?
Any news or views gratefully received. Every other news spot here in the Uk just has general reports.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

it's absolutely fine - just a bit of drizzle at the mo - sunny spells this afternoon, and sun due tomorrow. I have driven that way twice today with no issues whatsoever and once yesterday afternoon - no problem


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

We have very dark clouds and lightening flashes and thunder, just to the north of Gandia.....it looks like another big downpour tonight


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well last year it was an earthquake & this year I've been flooded out ! It's an absolute disaster area again here , although this time it's us peasants in the outskirts that have been devastated. the AP7 autovia is shut before it splits to Granada Or Almeria as a bridge has collapsed. The new 'ghost highway also has the same problem at Pulpi. There's at least 5 dead. They were taking them off house roofs just down the road from me. 
One chap was standing on a washing machine with water up to his neck when the fire brigade got to him. 
What you have to remember is that we are not a heavily populated area on the south/south-east side of Lorca, but houses dotted about the campo ! So when you are talking about water, 1.5m deep across basically open farmland it defies belief. 
We were keeping on top of it even with our rainwater deposito being filled in 40 mins ( 30,000litres!) & I put the pumps on to pump the excess into the canales , but the main problem here is that the road at the front of our house has a floodwater ditch on the opposite side. 4m wide a nearly 2m deep .There are many of these all fanning out into the low lying countryside to spread the water & ,hopefully ,prevent serious flooding. 
I was on the way back from the neighbours with some more pipe & looked across at the ditch which was about 30cm from the top . I waited for a car to pass & as I looked back a wall of water probably 40 cm above the road surged across, flooded the ditch my side & poured down the drive. It also went down the side road & into the back of the garden.
Unfortunately my house is old & below road level. We have only 2 access doors, front & lounge about 3 m apart & we had already done our best to prevent water ingress but to no avail. It ended up between 10 & 20 cm deep inside but 25 cm higher outside, with thewife & dogs all trapped in the house!! 
I had to go round the back & cut one of the rejas to allow the wife to pass the dogs out & then help her out. Fortunately after about 20 mins the flow subsided & you are just left with utter devastation. 
It took us until 7pm too pump the water out to below the door levels.
I got off lightly compared to neighbours along the road & in front who had such massive amounts in such a short time & rising at such speed that they had no choice but to turn all their animals out to attempt to find refuge on their own. The horse breeder had to release 200 mares ,foals , stallions just to give them a chance. There are animals, bulls, cattle, sheep, goats, horses, dogs, everywhere . Dead & alive.

We've spent the day . along with friends & neighbours cleaning the house out as best we can . It comes to something when you have to dig a hole in the lounge floor so that you can use a submersible to pump the water out ! :lol: Just got to wait for the insurance man to arrive. That'll be a long wait !

The price of some vegetables will be going up as tens of thousands of acres that have just been planted have all been destroyed. Neighbour over the road has lost every one of his crops.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> We have very dark clouds and lightening flashes and thunder, just to the north of Gandia.....it looks like another big downpour tonight


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

sat said:


> We have very dark clouds and lightening flashes and thunder, just to the north of Gandia.....it looks like another big downpour tonight


Well keep it up there . I don't want to sleep in the nave again thanks ! Yes , that's where we slept last night with the dogs,as it's 1m higher than the house at the far end. The water stopped just short of going in it !

They reckoned we had 270 litres per m2 in 1 hour.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Well last year it was an earthquake & this year I've been flooded out ! It's an absolute disaster area again here , although this time it's us peasants in the outskirts that have been devastated. the AP7 autovia is shut before it splits to Granada Or Almeria as a bridge has collapsed. The new 'ghost highway also has the same problem at Pulpi. There's at least 5 dead. They were taking them off house roofs just down the road from me.
> One chap was standing on a washing machine with water up to his neck when the fire brigade got to him.
> What you have to remember is that we are not a heavily populated area on the south/south-east side of Lorca, but houses dotted about the campo ! So when you are talking about water, 1.5m deep across basically open farmland it defies belief.
> We were keeping on top of it even with our rainwater deposito being filled in 40 mins ( 30,000litres!) & I put the pumps on to pump the excess into the canales , but the main problem here is that the road at the front of our house has a floodwater ditch on the opposite side. $m wide a nearly 2m deep .There are many of these all fanning out into the low lying countryside to spread the water & ,hopefully ,prevent serious flooding.
> ...


thank goodness you're safe - Lorca really is going through it !!

some friends of mine were driving across country to Portugal & planning to stay in Lorca at some point this weekend - I hope they're OK too.........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just found this on FB - the tornadoes in Gandia last night


----------



## SunBunny (Sep 29, 2012)

What the flugs is going on?

I've been under 2 foot of water in the UK after the 72 hours of continuous rain. I'm going to the South of Spain next week and then I see all this stuff about flash flood deaths and tornadoes. Help!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We got hit pretty bad in this part of Almeria. Houses collapsed, roads gone (and I mean just gone!), landslides .... the full bifter.

I took this video (just click the pic) of what usually is a dry & dusty rambla where we walk the dogs ....... and that's all gone now.



What a day that was .... bloody scary!



Doggy


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....and now Alora has a water supply problem.

There are links on this site...

lora


----------



## Haddocksrock (Sep 29, 2012)

donz said:


> it's absolutely fine - just a bit of drizzle at the mo - sunny spells this afternoon, and sun due tomorrow. I have driven that way twice today with no issues whatsoever and once yesterday afternoon - no problem


Thanks for the update we feel a bit more confidant in coming down.

Our sincere sympathies with everybody who has been affected by this. It puts into persepective when we moan about the wet weather over here.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Well last year it was an earthquake & this year I've been flooded out ! It's an absolute disaster area again here , although this time it's us peasants in the outskirts that have been devastated. the AP7 autovia is shut before it splits to Granada Or Almeria as a bridge has collapsed. The new 'ghost highway also has the same problem at Pulpi. There's at least 5 dead. They were taking them off house roofs just down the road from me.
> One chap was standing on a washing machine with water up to his neck when the fire brigade got to him.
> What you have to remember is that we are not a heavily populated area on the south/south-east side of Lorca, but houses dotted about the campo ! So when you are talking about water, 1.5m deep across basically open farmland it defies belief.
> We were keeping on top of it even with our rainwater deposito being filled in 40 mins ( 30,000litres!) & I put the pumps on to pump the excess into the canales , but the main problem here is that the road at the front of our house has a floodwater ditch on the opposite side. 4m wide a nearly 2m deep .There are many of these all fanning out into the low lying countryside to spread the water & ,hopefully ,prevent serious flooding.
> ...


Sorry to hear of your disaster Gus but glad you are all safe, I am supposed to drive along the A92 from Baza to Murcia on Wednesday but I hear you say the motorway is closed, I saw pictures on news 24 and thought the bridge was after the granada turn, any info you can give me I would be very greatfull allthough I do realise you will be far to busy cleaning up .
David.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Sorry to hear of your disaster Gus but glad you are all safe, I am supposed to drive along the A92 from Baza to Murcia on Wednesday but I hear you say the motorway is closed, I saw pictures on news 24 and thought the bridge was after the granada turn, any info you can give me I would be very greatfull allthough I do realise you will be far to busy cleaning up .
> David.


the motorway is open towards murcia but you'll be sent off at puerto lumbreras , down to estaccion de puerto lumbreras and along the old road to lorca which will bring you out at the traffic lights ,where mc donalds is if you know. then left there up to the lorca sur junction 591, the one before the tunnels. sorry no capitals or upshift at the moment.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> We got hit pretty bad in this part of Almeria. Houses collapsed, roads gone (and I mean just gone!), landslides .... the full bifter.
> 
> I took this video (just click the pic) of what usually is a dry & dusty rambla where we walk the dogs ....... and that's all gone now.
> 
> ...


Some idiot estate agent (Brit - who else?) tried to sell us a house with one of those ramblas behind it, right up against the back wall of the house ("it only has a little bit of water in it when there's a cloud-burst up in the mountains"). We declined and now, having seen that, i'm glad we did. Thanks Doggy


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> the motorway is open towards murcia but you'll be sent off at puerto lumbreras , down to estaccion de puerto lumbreras and along the old road to lorca which will bring you out at the traffic lights ,where mc donalds is if you know. then left there up to the lorca sur junction 591, the one before the tunnels. sorry no capitals or upshift at the moment.


Thank you for your quick reply gus I really appreciate it given what you are having to cope with, I came the other way once before so I have a good idea of where to go with your directions, thanks again .
David.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply gus I really appreciate it given what you are having to cope with, I came the other way once before so I have a good idea of where to go with your directions, thanks again .
> David.


It would appear to be now, 2 lanes on the autovia in the direction of Almeria with the traffic to Murcia using the service road , as from 9pm tonight. From 9 pm tomorrow night it will be 1 lane in each direction ON the autovia , using the undamaged side.

Se abre al trfico el tramo cortado de la A7 en Murcia partir de las 21 horas - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Having dropped my wife earlier this morning to carry on helping at the friends & viewing the scenes with clearer eyes, it came to me how lucky we were & that on friday whilst I was concentrating on keeping the water level down & hoping the flood ditch wouldn't go in front of me ; Unbeknown to me there was a mini Tsunami approaching from behind. We were fortunate that the railway line held a huge amount back until that finally got washed away & then the Camino Vera , which is a road approximately 500m behind me as the crow flies ,took the brunt of it & there is barely a house that is undamaged !
Even more fortunate is that the water passed about 800m to the south of us towards Purias ,La escucha & to the north.
Why do the people who construct motorways think that a rambla that opens out into a flood plain some 5kms wide , allowing water to escape across the low lying flood plain , think that they can channel it through a 3-400m gap & then put in support pillars for the motorway ??

Then on the other side of the flood plain construct yet another dual carriageway to Águilas forming a barrier, albeit with a few giant tunnels under,
so forming a virtual dam !! The people on the west side of this road, used to minor flooding & a bit of a clear up were having to be helicoptered off of their house roofs, stables, any high buildings that they could get to. Others were rescued by the inflatable boats of the protección civil.

For 10 years , whenever it has come up the spaniards have always said what would happen & unfortunately have been proved correct. It appears that the people who design these things are the same the world over, completely lacking in any common sense,


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

*scary!!*



Haddocksrock said:


> Thanks for the update we feel a bit more confidant in coming down.
> 
> Our sincere sympathies with everybody who has been affected by this. It puts into persepective when we moan about the wet weather over here.


I was just wondering if there are any newcomers to the area of nerja, and how badly was that area affected. My family and i were there september the 4th we went for a short holiday, and it was boiling and in the last few weeks we have had flooding in the north of england, and in wales a young boy was struck by lightning its all very terrible. Ive been in spain a lot of times, and had experienced when it rains a couple of years ago around about 2008/9 was really bad in december the back end of it. I couldnt imagine being in the midst of all that wind and rain and flooding as it was reported it must have been awful. Anyway hope everyone is ok thats the main thing


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The main streets from the Carabeo car park down to the Balcon were like torrential rivers. Lots of damage to the beaches but really all peripheral. Nerja has been hit several times in the last 6 years with massive storms but they know how to cope with it and all will be back to normal very soon.


----------



## gooders (Oct 2, 2012)

hi there all just joined forum to find sum info about benalmadena, cant believe what iv'e just read bout other parts of spain, poor people!
Im coming over from mid december for 4 weeks to have a wonder and see what its like, im a single lad no ties, like an adventure, so if anyone can give me a few pointers on what to do and expect i would be very grateful, i have hired a small apartment that is close to all ammenties, will there be much going on that time of year? i.e, bars cafe's etc, weather temps etc, like i said would be very grateful

Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gooders said:


> hi there all just joined forum to find sum info about benalmadena, cant believe what iv'e just read bout other parts of spain, poor people!
> Im coming over from mid december for 4 weeks to have a wonder and see what its like, im a single lad no ties, like an adventure, so if anyone can give me a few pointers on what to do and expect i would be very grateful, i have hired a small apartment that is close to all ammenties, will there be much going on that time of year? i.e, bars cafe's etc, weather temps etc, like i said would be very grateful
> 
> Cheers


the weather could be good or bad, altho unlike the UK it tends to be good more than bad, dont be fooled into thinking you wont need big coats etc, it gets cold at night, but at the same time, day time temperatures can require tee shirts and shorts. You may even find there are days when you can don the swimmies and go in the sea!!!!!??????

Theres usually stuff going on in 24 hour square and Benal Marina, not as much as in the summer, but there are the expats and youngsters who live in Spain who will be there. My son used to find Fuengirola more fun for the night time stuff, lots of expats and nightclub places and there is a train from Benal to Fuengi 


Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The Puente de Embalse , North -east of Lorca, was built in the 70's & expanded the late 90's . It now has a capacity of 26 HM3.
On Friday at 12,20 pm it had 5.1Hm3 in it . At 2,20pm it had 20.1Hm3. It was filling at the rate of 2million litres per second during those 2 hours ! There is now enough water in it for Lorca & surroundings for at least 3 years.
What concerns me is that there is only 5Hm3 capacity left before the sluice gates would have to be opened if we get more heavy rainfall/storms etc. I remember 7 years ago laughing when up there that I would never live long enough to see it full. We used to drive across the back ,not 200m from the dam itself.
I was also up there a short time back & it had a good deal of water in it then. There are also two reservoirs that filled near Totana & another up near Murcia.
What you have to remember is without the Puente De Embalse , I & the vast majority of Lorquinos , wouldn't be here today !


P.S.
There is actually a reservoir in Andalucia that has already 25Hm3 in it , plenty for a huge amount of people. Unfortunately the water people forgot that they needed to put in pipework !!


----------



## jacobleej (May 27, 2012)

Hi does anyone know what it was like in Palomares near Vera Almeria?...we are hoping to move there this coming year...hope everyone is ok...Regards to all


----------

